# Edroz' KxK update! (flame maple fretboard content)



## Edroz (Apr 23, 2008)

so, Rob sent me a pic of a possible fretboard for my KxK Sii-7. i specified in my order i wanted a 5A grade flame maple fretboard, Rob however would consider this one 3A, and offered to cut another one i may like better...

i think this fretboard is beautiful, BUT, it's not exactly what i envisioned in my head. believe me, i can DEFINITELY live with this, but i really want the fretboard to be the centerpiece, or focal point of this guitar...

what do you guys think?











*UPDATE!* *5/9/08*

New fretboard cut and the guitar it's going on . 

needless to say i like this one MUCH better than the previous one... it's just so crazy and unique looking, and has so much more depth to it... which is exactly what i wanted.












*UPDATE!* *9/2/08*

i have frets!






so, Rob sent me a pic of a possible fretboard for my KxK Sii-7. i specified in my order i wanted a 5A grade flame maple fretboard, Rob however would consider this one 3A, and offered to cut another one i may like better...

i think this fretboard is beautiful, BUT, it's not exactly what i envisioned in my head. believe me, i can DEFINITELY live with this, but i really want the fretboard to be the centerpiece, or focal point of this guitar...

what do you guys think?










*UPDATE!* *5/9/08*

New fretboard cut and the guitar it's going on . 

needless to say i like this one MUCH better than the previous one... it's just so crazy and unique looking, and has so much more depth to it... which is exactly what i wanted.












*UPDATE!* *9/2/08*

i have frets!






*1/13/09*

paint has been added


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2008)

tell him to keep it around while he tries to find what you're looking for.

that mad me do this:  though..


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks awesome! Nice grain pattern! I think it will look really sweet when it bound to the neck! What color is the body going to be?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd take it. 

But it's not my guitar and I'm not anal at all but wood figuring.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2008)

That's pretty hot, but Rob is a perfectionist hehe


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 23, 2008)

If thats not exactly what you'd like, don't take it. You asked for something therefore you should get it. However, if you change your mind and you dig that piece of wood, I say go for it. It's mindblowingly beautiful.


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2008)

In the name of all that is evil I want that fretboard!!


----------



## Edroz (Apr 23, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> What color is the body going to be?



metallic black/ purple chameleon finish, same as the prototype Sii-7 that Noodles has only the green is substituted for purple 





Blood Tempest said:


> If thats not exactly what you'd like, don't take it. You asked for something therefore you should get it.



i like the way you think


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2008)

I think you know what I would say here Ed.... 5A.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow if that is 3a what is 5a? in fact what are these grades at all lol?

I really think that is beautiful though.


----------



## Michael (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 23, 2008)

Get what you want dude, no sense in paying that much for a guitar just to say "I should have done this..."


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Wow if that is 3a what is 5a? in fact what are these grades at all lol?
> 
> I really think that is beautiful though.



5A hotness:











It's true though, grading system means nothing really.... a hot-looking piece of wood is a hot-looking piece of wood.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> 5A hotness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the back of that neck is EXACTLY what i had in mind for the fretboard. i sent Rob a pic more in line with what i want, and it's almost identical to what you posted, Matt 

i've already decided i'm not 100% sold on that fretboard. don't get me wrong, it is really nice, but it's just really chaotic to me, the two opposing grain patterns on it seem to fight for attention, and i don't know if i like that yet or not 

hey, it's a custom guitar, and i can be as picky as i want


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2008)

Exactly. I think you'll be happier getting what you want and if you want a nice 5A straight-grained piece of maple, definitely go for it.  That 3A piece is pretty sweet though regardless.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> That 3A piece is pretty sweet though regardless.




i know. decisions, decisions


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2008)

ed, you realize i told you go for what you wanted too, right?

mm.. 5A flame maple neck..


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> What color is the body going to be?





Edroz said:


> metallic black/ purple chameleon finish, same as the prototype Sii-7 that Noodles has only the green is substituted for purple



When I saw that question I had a feeling purple would be involved, haha.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 23, 2008)

5A would undoubtedly be more of a 'centerpiece' to the guitar, but I have to say that the 3A board has a very interesting pattern to it. But what do I know? I'm all about the ebony boards.


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 24, 2008)

Like jacksonplayer said, the 3A has a really interesting board and the way the grains 'fight' with each other looks really unique. I like how the grain starts on the low string side, goes down and across the board, then curves off to the high string side.

The 5A looks good but if it looks like the picture HighGain510 posted then it looks like every other piece of flame maple. I'd take the 3A.

edit; not to say that the 5A would look _bad_, it would look awesome, but I think the piece he offered you is more distinct.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 24, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful. Wow!


----------



## Aled Smith (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess its ok, but if you want something different dont settle for 2nd best, the flame isnt as pronounced as i expected.


----------



## noodles (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I think it is a great looking piece of wood. However, if you wanna be anal about it, then the figure doesn't run perpendicular to the fretboard, and it starts to run out in the higher frets. If you really want a show stopper fretboard, then this isn't it.



> i've already decided i'm not 100% sold on that fretboard. don't get me wrong, it is really nice, but it's just really chaotic to me, the two opposing grain patterns on it seem to fight for attention, and i don't know if i like that yet or not



That's ok, I'll take it. I happen to like the opposing patterns, because it reminds me that it is a piece of wood. The perfect stuff almost looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## spsb (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you considered bird's eye maple fretboard?

That would look great in a black/purple body.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 24, 2008)

spsb said:


> Have you considered bird's eye maple fretboard?
> 
> That would look great in a black/purple body.




birdseye maple boards are a dime a dozen... besides, my Carvin 727 has one. i want something different and unique with this guitar.


----------



## budda (Apr 24, 2008)

would a burled maple fretboard fit the bill?

this is curiosity asking, not expecting you to get a burled maple fretboard lol


----------



## Edroz (Apr 24, 2008)

budda said:


> would a burled maple fretboard fit the bill?
> 
> this is curiosity asking, not expecting you to get a burled maple fretboard lol




it might fit the bill for someone else


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 24, 2008)

thats a piece of maple right there - but if your not happy with it why compromise?


----------



## Edroz (Apr 24, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> thats a piece of maple right there - but if your not happy with it why compromise?



i agree, it is really nice... but, i still wanna see other pieces. 

Rob didn't feel it was up to par either, he just wanted to run it by me as he's having a hard time locating some nice figured hard maple.


----------



## unconventional (Apr 24, 2008)

Wait, a whole fucking thread and all I saw was a stinking fretboard?


----------



## heffergm (Apr 24, 2008)

So would the grain in the 5A board run parallel to the frets, like on the back of that neck you posted, or perpendicular like the 3A piece?

I think with the frets installed, the 3A piece is going to lose some of its appeal if what you're going after is an insane fretboard. It's nice, but it's going to be really broken up, I think, when it's fretted.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 25, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Wait, a whole fucking thread and all I saw was a stinking fretboard?




hey, i wish i had more to show you . 11 months into the build and thats all i've even seen so far .






heffergm said:


> So would the grain in the 5A board run parallel to the frets, like on the back of that neck you posted, or perpendicular like the 3A piece?
> 
> I think with the frets installed, the 3A piece is going to lose some of its appeal if what you're going after is an insane fretboard. It's nice, but it's going to be really broken up, I think, when it's fretted.





the grading system is just a gauge of the depth or complexity of figuring. a higher grading will pop out at you more and have a more 3D like effect (like the back of the neck on the pic Matt posted). 

the prominent flame figuring running roughly parallel with the frets is what i'm after. that "3A" (Rob doesn't even feel it classifies as that) board i'm sure would look really cool and unique, but it doesn't jump out at you.

ultimately i just want a great playing and sounding guitar that's built to my specs, but i have a look i want too . how many seven strings with highly figured flame maple boards have you seen? i've seen zero.


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2008)

as have i.

which is why i said, have Rob find what you're lookin for.

silly Ed 

is there an ETA for finish time?


----------



## Edroz (Apr 25, 2008)

budda said:


> as have i.
> 
> which is why i said, have Rob find what you're lookin for.
> 
> ...







well, it doesn't even have a fretboard on it yet, so i'd say i still have a ways to go . no time given. it'll be done when it's done...


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2008)

figured i'd ask 

it shall be epic.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 25, 2008)

budda said:


> it shall be epic.




i hope so!


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2008)

I have year plus old pics of a fretboard from Rob.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 25, 2008)

I personally would much rather the fretboard he sent you, but its your guitar, do what you want with it 

i agree with noodles though, the other flame is too perfect for me, almost looks photoshopped was the perfect way of putting it.

Dave you have a way with words every once in a long while 

You also have a way with good whisky recommendations


----------



## Edroz (Apr 25, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i agree with noodles though, the other flame is too perfect for me, almost looks photoshopped was the perfect way of putting it.




which makes that type of figuring that much more impressive, being it's a natural occurance


----------



## Edroz (May 9, 2008)

*UPDATE!* *5/9/08*

New fretboard cut and the guitar it's going on . 

needless to say i like this one MUCH better than the previous one... it's just so crazy and unique looking, and has so much more depth to it... which is exactly what i wanted.


----------



## budda (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (May 9, 2008)

That's absolutely wild looking.


----------



## GiantBaba (May 9, 2008)

Good call on the Kahler. That's gonna be a great guitar


----------



## kmanick (May 9, 2008)

wow!!!
now that's a nice piece of flamed maple


----------



## Celiak (May 10, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen a fretboard as figured as that or that honey color on maple. It's definitely going to be a looker.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 10, 2008)

in other news, I actually prefer the normal headstock to the reversed one on these


----------



## zimbloth (May 10, 2008)

That looks terrific Ed, congrats 

Did he say when it will be completed?


----------



## GuitarG2 (May 10, 2008)

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## amonb (May 10, 2008)

That is one beautiful piece of wood... I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Apophis (May 10, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## shredder777 (May 10, 2008)

wow that really looks nice.


----------



## Blind Faith (May 10, 2008)

That looks awesome cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 10, 2008)

I think you made a great choice Ed.  Definitely dig the current fretboard over the first one.


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2008)

that new board is gorgeous


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2008)

Holy fucking Christ is that nice!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 10, 2008)

That's going to be crazy and unique. Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Sebastian (May 10, 2008)

Looks great !
Kahler =


----------



## Emperoff (May 10, 2008)

The new one is orgasmic


----------



## Kotex (May 10, 2008)

New one looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Edroz (May 10, 2008)

thanks guys 


 was my reaction as well when i first saw it.



InTheRavensName said:


> in other news, I actually prefer the normal headstock to the reversed one on these







zimbloth said:


> That looks terrific Ed, congrats
> 
> Did he say when it will be completed?



thanks Nick.

still no set time, it obviously still has quite a bit of work to be done. i'm really not in a rush. finally seeing a pic of the whole guitar has me really excited about it now though.


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry if you've said already but what's the specs on this beast? I read back and never found any....

Hella sexy fretboard man


----------



## Edroz (May 10, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Sorry if you've said already but what's the specs on this beast? I read back and never found any....
> 
> Hella sexy fretboard man



thanks!

no problem man .

specs are:

Alder Body
3 piece maple neck
Flame maple fretboard w/ no inlays
regular 7 inline headstock (non reverse)
27' scale
24 Dunlop 6120 frets .114'x.051'
Kahler 2317 trem w/ locking nut
Duncan JB7 (Bridge), Jazz7 (Neck) (these will probably get yanked out upon arrival for a Bare Knuckle Holy Diver calibrated set)
1 Vol.
1 Tone.
3 way blade switch
1 mini toggle (coil split for neck pickup only)
black hardware


finish will be a metallic black/ purple version of this :


----------



## the.godfather (May 10, 2008)

Damn, that thing is gonna look absolutely insane! 

Congrats dude!


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 10, 2008)

Edroz said:


> thanks!
> 
> no problem man .
> 
> ...




Awesome!! That's pretty much what I'd go for myself! I'd get a different finish though, but that is gonna be one sexy geetar 

I love that non-reverse headstock too


----------



## budda (May 10, 2008)

i'd be pretty excited too.

i also dig the non-reverse headstock 

its gonna be party time at ss.org when that thing's done and pics are up lol


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 10, 2008)

Damn sexy man!


----------



## DyvimTvar (May 10, 2008)

That fretboard is _beautiful_! You lucky sod you!


----------



## emguitars (May 12, 2008)

Edroz said:


> . how many seven strings with highly figured flame maple boards have you seen? i've seen zero.



Here's one!


----------



## skinhead (May 12, 2008)

That's going really nice. It will be a beast


----------



## Edroz (May 12, 2008)

emguitars said:


> Here's one!




Nice! 

can't say i'm a fan of the inlays though. i dunno, the natural figuring of the wood is all the decoration needed IMO.



skinhead said:


> That's going really nice. It will be a beast





thanks Frank


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2008)

If you yank the Jazz 7, pm me! I need afew lol


----------



## Edroz (May 13, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> If you yank the Jazz 7, pm me! I need afew lol




well my guitar's not gonna be finished for a little while i'm sure, but if you still need that Jazz7 by the time i get the guitar, it's all yours. 

after throwing some Bare Knuckles in my Carvin yesterday, i will definitely have a set ready and waiting to go in the KxK. i may not even bother plugging the guitar in with the Duncans


----------



## Bigeeboo (May 13, 2008)

I've actually reached a point of calm ... Im not sure what it is but Im totally cool with the wait now ... or it may just be that I'll have maybe 3 more guitars soon 

maybe


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> well my guitar's not gonna be finished for a little while i'm sure, but if you still need that Jazz7 by the time i get the guitar, it's all yours.




Yea, I probably will.. Assuming I like them as much as the Jazz 6, I plan on putting a Jazz 7 in 3 guitars in the near (6 months) future. heh.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 2, 2008)

frets!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2008)

That fretboard is hot


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 2, 2008)

THAT THING IS SICK DUDE!


----------



## st2012 (Sep 2, 2008)

Edroz said:


> frets!


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 2, 2008)

Needs moar purple!


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 2, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Needs moar purple!



1+


And yes that fretboard is sick.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 2, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Needs moar purple!





indeed it does 

soon...


----------



## budda (Sep 2, 2008)

like omgzorz, tis teh playablz!

well, it has frets now  step in the right direction


----------



## Gregk (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty pretty....shiny shiny


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 28, 2008)

that fretboard is retardedly gorgeous ed.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn Ed.... Alder AND 27" scale? Major decapitation will ensue from beast to be sure.

I sent my KXK back to Rob, we'll have to get together when it comes back, I'm thinking I'll see it about 2009 or so ....lol.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2008)

You can start sending me your Agiles.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2009)

Why the bump? 

EDIT: Oh, I see you have paint now.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 13, 2009)

Whee! I'm that much closer to a new Carvin 



That thing looks pretty OK as well.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

Woah, nice guitar man!

Do KxK's normally take this long to be built? I was considering them and BRJ for a build possibly this summer, but if it takes this long just to get the body done and paint on...


----------



## Edroz (Jan 14, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Woah, nice guitar man!
> 
> Do KxK's normally take this long to be built? I was considering them and BRJ for a build possibly this summer, but if it takes this long just to get the body done and paint on...



thanks! 

KxK seem to have been taking a long time recently as they've been extremely backlogged, moved into a new shop, etc...

most full custom guitars in general take around a year or more to complete though.

i've been waiting about 17 months now for this guitar, and it still has more to go .

currently, no one offers a hand made, flame maple fretboarded, 27" scale, alder bodied, custom finished, Kahler trem'd 7 string as a production model... 

i didn't have many options other than to go the custom route .

i know exactly what i want, and don't mind waiting for it .


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

Edroz said:


> thanks!
> 
> KxK seem to have been taking a long time recently as they've been extremely backlogged, moved into a new shop, etc...
> 
> ...



Yeah I suppose I know the feeling. I just want to upgrade from my 006 soon . I'm thinking of getting some production model 7/8 and using that until I can save up the cash and get a custom done just so I can finally junk this thing lol.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

very nice, love the finish!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2009)

Once you have this guitar...




















You may say what you please about my mother...

 It's that hawt...

Like my mum you say? 

But she isn't...so.......................................................................











THE JOKES ON YOU PAL!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

Do want, nice stuff man!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 15, 2009)

That sir looks like a big slice of SEX!


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 15, 2009)

Edroz said:


> thanks!
> 
> KxK seem to have been taking a long time recently as they've been extremely backlogged, moved into a new shop, etc...
> 
> ...



17 monthes :O
you probably have nerves of steel,i would go crazy.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2009)

Edroz said:


> currently, no one offers a hand made, flame maple fretboarded, 27" scale, alder bodied, custom finished, Kahler trem'd 7 string as a production model...
> 
> i didn't have many options other than to go the custom route .
> 
> i know exactly what i want, and don't mind waiting for it .




 That's why small shop luthiers are awesome!  When you go to guys who are willing to do the things large scale production folks can't/won't do, even if there is a wait involved, it is totally worth it. The specs on your KXK are badass Ed, I'm really looking forward to seeing her get to you soon (it's a little selfish too as I would LOVE to play that ).


----------



## kmanick (Jan 15, 2009)

the fret board looks great.
17 months?????
I'm glad GMW has entered the 7 string arena
I don't even know whre I'll be in 17 months
You sir, have infinite patience


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 15, 2009)

Think of it this way. Rob could probably do a half-assed job and get the guitars done much faster. But then you'd be playing crappy guitar for the rest of your life. I think the trade-off is worth it.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 15, 2009)

totally killer, im lovin the bridge you chose


----------

